# lifetime subscription discounts



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

I see there have been deals on lifetime subscriptions, and my question is how do you get these discounts on lifetime subscriptions?

Should i find an old cheap tivo with a lifetime subscription to get the discount, or what ways should/could i look at?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Finding an 'old, cheap' Tivo with lifetime can be difficult as the lifetime sub has some value. No guarantee that Tivo will offer you a discount on another one, and allowing a customer to move it to a new machine is increasingly rare.

If I was looking, I'd start by cruising the deal sites to keep an eye out.


----------



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

do those deal sites sell tivo's with lifetime subscriptions?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The 1st Tivo on your tivo.com account will always be the full price subscription (lifetime $399) and the 2nd+ Tivo get the discount ($299).


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

semaj3000 said:


> do those deal sites sell tivo's with lifetime subscriptions?


The deal sites (fatwallet, etc) have forums that talk about all kinds of deals available.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

If you do go OTA(TV) you will want a S3 or Premiere.


----------



## bluetorch (Jul 6, 2010)

I wanted to follow up without starting a new thread.

I have a Series 2 Tivo with a lifetime subscription - but have not used it for two years since getting an HD tv. Been holding out for the mythical / unicorn-esque DirecTV Tivo.

Gave up waiting (dreaming) and just bought a new TiVo HD XL on Woot ($185 delivered).

Need help putting together the best plan of attack regarding a new subscription. Best plan so far, emailing/calling Tivo and pleasantly asking/begging for a deal.

Any suggestions, ideas, links would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

bluetorch said:


> Been holding out for the mythical / unicorn-esque DirecTV Tivo.
> 
> Gave up waiting (dreaming) and just bought a new TiVo HD XL on Woot ($185 delivered)..


The Tivo HD XL won't work with direct TV.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bluetorch said:


> I wanted to follow up without starting a new thread.
> 
> I have a Series 2 Tivo with a lifetime subscription - but have not used it for two years since getting an HD tv. Been holding out for the mythical / unicorn-esque DirecTV Tivo.
> 
> ...


If you bought a Premier from TiVo, they would have probably given you a deal on Lifetime.


----------



## bluetorch (Jul 6, 2010)

shwru980r said:


> The Tivo HD XL won't work with direct TV.


I have Time Warner Cable - I would have switched to DirecTV if the long ago promised DirecTV Tivo surfaced.

My question, since it's been a long time since I bought a Tivo subscription, what is my best strategy at getting a deal. I'm technically a current customer with a Series2 and Lifetime Subscription. This will be my second Tivo.

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bluetorch said:


> My question, since it's been a long time since I bought a Tivo subscription, what is my best strategy at getting a deal. I'm technically a current customer with a Series2 and Lifetime Subscription. This will be my second Tivo.


You can add a Tivo to your Tivo.com account @ $9.95/month, or $99/Year or $299/Lifetime on their Multi-Service Discount. Regular pricing is 12.95/129/399 respectfully.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> If you bought a Premier from TiVo, they would have probably given you a deal on Lifetime.


Yea the deal is, instead of paying the inflated $399 price, you get the previous "Normal" price of $299. Oh joy, thanks a lot Tivo!


----------



## bluetorch (Jul 6, 2010)

ThAbtO said:


> You can add a Tivo to your Tivo.com account @ $9.95/month, or $99/Year or $299/Lifetime on their Multi-Service Discount. Regular pricing is 12.95/129/399 respectfully.


Thanks for that. I just looked it up at Tivo. (can't link yet, low post count.)

I'll have to connect my old Tivo tomorrow after reading this, _"Your TiVo DVR to which the Product Lifetime Service is attached must have called into the TiVo service within the last 180 days to remain eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT."_

That discount is better than nothing. Thanks again.


----------



## dredm (Feb 16, 2002)

I received an email yesterday offering me to reactivate my S2 for $99 lifetime. This is the S2 that is no longer in use since I upgraded it to a Premiere XL w/lifetime in April. Wondering if I should jump on this, however, I do not have another TV to use it on. My only other TV already has a S1 w/lifetime on it. Hmmmm


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't know what price S2s with lifetime are getting for resale, but if you can make a profit, it might be worth it.
OR
Maybe it's time to retire the S1? I've never had an S1, but I'd think the S2 is better unless the S1 is hacked and still does what you want to accomplish.


----------



## Talk4cheap (Jul 16, 2010)

I also just purchased the Tivo HD XL from the Woot deal. This is my first Tivo coming from a PVR and my cable co provided DVR. When I activated my unit, I looked for deals online and found one at Retailmenot (can't link yet) using the coupon code PLSR. Got the lifetime subscription for $299. This code works regardless of activating a second box. 

Just had the cablecard installed today and so far I'm loving Tivo. Just wanted to offer up what I had found to save others a little cash.


----------



## bluetorch (Jul 6, 2010)

Ended up using the multi-service discount ($299 Lifetime).

Off topic a little bit, the Woot sale made me wonder. In one day they sold one thousand HD XLs. That's a lot of new subscriptions. 
Hardware priced to move, subscriptions will come.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> If you do go OTA(TV) you will want a S3 or Premiere.


Why? The TiVo HD works fine with OTA signals. What do the others offer?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mars Rocket said:


> Why? The TiVo HD works fine with OTA signals. What do the others offer?


The THD is a Series 3 platform, but most refer the S3 to the original Series 3 before the THD came out.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> The THD is a Series 3 platform, but most refer the S3 to the original Series 3 before the THD came out.


So he meant S3 as in the platform and not the actual Series 3 model?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

bluetorch said:


> Ended up using the multi-service discount ($299 Lifetime).
> 
> Off topic a little bit, the Woot sale made me wonder. In one day they sold one thousand HD XLs. That's a lot of new subscriptions.
> Hardware priced to move, subscriptions will come.


I posted this in another thread: I needed to repalace a S2DT that was nearing the 3YR pre-pay end so I found an S3 (LED) on Amazon for $129 w/original HD, in addition I bought the new expander $119. I was about to order the $299 LT from the TiVo website but had to call to get the MAK squared away. The rep corrected the MAK situation and I mentioned that I was interested it the LT and she offered in for $99. Total in was approximately $350 LT S3 TiVo.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Your first LS costs $399, subsequent LS subscriptions cost 299. Many of the "deals" involve a tivo owner putting a LS subscription on his account then transferring the unit to your account.


----------



## chris34 (Jul 19, 2010)

LS may sound good but who knows if they come up with something better and it will be old news.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

> LS may sound good but who knows if they come up with something better and it will be old news.


Tell that to my 7 year old S2 and 3 year old S3, both have already paid for themselves and neither are obsolete yet.


----------

